# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Need Help

## MorningMiracle

Недавно у нас на работе появился инет. Некоторое время мы пользовались и наслаждались им.После чего пришёл злостный админ и ограничил доступ по http сайтам на сервере. Хотел узнать, если какая-нибудь возможность обойти это ограничение?

----------


## IMPERIAL

Прокси или сайты аномайзеры.

----------


## Count_Zero

Еще порой Linux или чей нибудь удаленный рабочий стол помогает

----------

